# Trivia 2/21



## luckytrim (Feb 21, 2019)

trivia 2/21
DID YOU KNOW...
The Leopard Seal reaches a length of eleven feet, and can  weigh 800 pounds .

1. Who Am I ??
I was the oldest child of immigrant parents from County  Limerick Ireland.
They were illiterate and unskilled and came to America during  the Great
Famine.  At the age of five, I contracted trachoma, an eye  disease, which
left me blind and without reading or writing skills.  I spent  my childhood
in an almshouse. This upbringing made it a struggle for me to  fit in when I
attended Perkins school for the blind. I became best known as  the teacher of
other disabled children.
2. What colorful name is given to an older internet  user?
3. What is Al Pacino's more formal first name ?
  a. - Alfred
  b. - Alfredo
  c. - Albert
  d. - Alberto
4. While we are naming names, what are the names of John  Lennon's sons ?
5. What is the name of the acid present in our stomach used  for digestion?
  a. - Sulphuric acid
  b. - phosphoric acid
  c. -  hydrofluoric acid
   d. - hydrochloric acid
6. The mnemonic that a 'B' has two lumps and a 'D' has one,  helps you to
remember the difference between which two things?
7. Martin Luther opposed the sale of 'Indulgences' by the  Catholic Church ; 
what were 'Indulgences' ?
8. The twelve astrological signs are grouped into four  essential elements 
which are air, fire, water and earth. Which signs are part of  the water 
group?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Author Jackie Collins ("The World is Full of Married Men,"  "Hollywood
Wives",) is the younger sister of Actress Joan  Collins.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. I am Annie Sullivan
2. Silver Surfer
3.- b
4. Sean and Julian
5. - d
6.  Bactrian and Dromedary Camels
7. Indulgences were bought to ensure admission to  heaven
8. Pisces, Scorpio and Cancer

TRUTH !!
‘Nuff said !


----------

